# Archispirostreptus gigas Commensal Mites



## Travis K (May 12, 2011)

Here are some pics I took of AGB Commensal Mites up to 500x magnification.  I had to freeze them first as they were much too busy to get snap shots of while alive.















































































What I found most interesting was that the tarsal claws are modified and are more like tarsal sticky pads.  I was not able to see any ocular development, nor was I successful in getting pics of the mites mouth parts.  I think freezing them desiccated them slightly but they politely 'posed' for photos so i am not going to complain too much.

Cheers,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 12, 2011)

Well done.  Now I feel like I need a bath.  Camera through scope?  What are your methods, sir?


----------



## Michiel (May 12, 2011)

I feel the need to vomit....I hate mites....I wonder what god was thinking when he created those :?


----------



## Travis K (May 12, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Well done.  Now I feel like I need a bath.  Camera through scope?  What are your methods, sir?


500x USB Microscope




zonbonzovi said:


> I was going to speculate, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I need to read this again and figure out what species I have.


----------



## Travis K (May 12, 2011)

Travis K said:


> Now I need to read this again and figure out what species I have.


Ah, I remember now.  That link just spoke of two species.  I did nothing in regards to species specific description.


The hunt begins.


http://www.biosci.ohio-state.edu/~acarolog/pdf/Upstrom IJA2005 Julol.pdf
^this one doesn't fit


----------



## Travis K (Dec 7, 2012)

New A. gigas commensal mite pics via optical scope and SEM.

Enjoy...


























the following SEM images were some of our first ones so they didn't turn out the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Dec 7, 2012)

Michiel said:


> I feel the need to vomit....I hate mites....I wonder what god was thinking when he created those :?


That is how most people feel about spiders. Mites serve a purpose too.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 7, 2012)

Good stuff, Travis!

I was looking through free papers and such and was mildly surprised to read this: "Remarkably, the feeding mode of Julolaelaps, parasitism or paraphagy, is still not confirmed."

http://www.biosci.ohio-state.edu/~acarolog/pdf/Upstrom IJA2005 Julol.pdf

I know they are small but I assume that there would have been an examination of the "gut".  When I've seen photos, it seems that they congregate nearer to the head, so I wonder if they are feeding off the detritus before the millipede has a chance to clean it off?  But...why?  If that is the case it would seem that the host would merely be a transportation medium to the next meal.  I'm voting for paraphagy.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 8, 2012)

Travis: These images are amazing. Thanks for sharing.

---------- Post added 12-08-2012 at 03:51 PM ----------




Michiel said:


> I feel the need to vomit....I hate mites....I wonder what god was thinking when he created those :?


They are a product of biological evolution. : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorHernandez (Dec 8, 2012)

I hate them(mites)! I have the little white ones every where.


----------



## Travis K (Dec 12, 2012)

I find them rather fascinating.


----------



## Insektzuchen (Dec 13, 2012)

VictorHernandez said:


> I hate them(mites)! I have the little white ones every where.


I had a problem with white mites in my centipedes' enclosures.  I never observed any on the 'pedes but i noticed they were spending too much time grooming like something was irritating them.  So I bought a product called MITE OFF made by Zoo Med which is made for reptiles exclusively.  It only contains harmless, natural products -- no pesticides -- so I took the chance and used it on my expensive 'pede collection.  They actually enjoyed being sprayed with it, stopped the incessant grooming and appear a lot more content.


----------

